# Maple Street Candle



## math ace (Nov 28, 2019)

So... while surfing another forum today, I stumbled across an recommendation for a company called Maple Street Candle for fragrance oils.  I visited their web page, and they are geared towards candle makers, but they do list the IFRA statements on their web site. 

Then I checked the fragrance review chart on this forum and did not see a listing for maple street candle company.

Tomorrow, being Black Friday, brings a 20 - 1 ounce sample size fragrances from this company for $20.  I know there are many on this forum that do soap and candles.  Does anybody have experience with this company?  Do any one have a recommendation for fragrances from them for CP soap?


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 29, 2019)

I have bought Soy wax and FO's from them before. Their shipping is pretty fast and I was happy with their products. At the time I was buying from them I was making wax tarts so I cant speak to the FO's in soap


----------



## math ace (Nov 29, 2019)

The price was right....20 - 1 ounce samples for $20 with $8 shipping.  So,  I'll be able to review the scents soon enough.  I guess when I start testing them, I'll need to request that someone add a Maple Street tab to the fragrance review chart!


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

Please update!


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 18, 2020)

I've pretty much hated every scent I've had from them so far. I'm going to sell the ones I have soon, I think. I'm not sure if I should do it now or wait until the pandemic is over.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

Omg don’t tell me that! I just bought nearly $200 worth of product from them. You dislike the way the FO behaves or the actual scent?


----------



## rdc1978 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hinata said:


> Omg don’t tell me that! I just bought nearly $200 worth of product from them. You dislike the way the FO behaves or the actual scent?



Did you buy like 200 samples????  If so, way to be all in!


----------



## Hinata (Apr 18, 2020)

If anyone else has experience from maple street I would love to know which FO behaved and which didn't!
I ended up buying 2 ounces of like 80 scents.  Wondering now if it should have been one bottle each...


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 21, 2020)

Hinata said:


> Omg don’t tell me that! I just bought nearly $200 worth of product from them. You dislike the way the FO behaves or the actual scent?


The scent. They all smell fake to me. Not sure how else to explain it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2020)

MelissaG said:


> The scent. They all smell fake to me. Not sure how else to explain it.



Never judge a scent totally out of the bottle.  Put it in product then judge.  I've had many instances with FO's I purchased and finally gave in to try and was extremely pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 22, 2020)

I finally received my shipment from maplestreet  — or lack thereof. I am so disappointed in my order.  I had ordered 120 ounces of product and only received 30 ounces. Most of my order was missing?! And the oils that arrived had leaked, half empty and made a huge mess. I emailed them immediately both on their customer service page on their website as well as an email confirming my original order including my order number showing how much I was charged and the amount of product I was suppose to receive. I have yet to receive a reply from them. To make matters worse another member here mentioned they are not very good at customer service or replying to emails. I don’t know if this is related to the Coronavirus or if they are normally this incompetent but either way there is noo excuse especially when I’ve reached out to them over 24 hrs ago with no resolution. There were some scents that was comparable to CS that I wanted to compare Once the soaps are made and now we Will never know... I don’t even know how much longer I’m supposed to wait for someone to get back to me.


----------



## math ace (Apr 22, 2020)

Try getting their attention on their facebook page.  You can try to instant messaging Charlie Libengood too!  He seems to handle a lot of their postings on Facebook.  It sounds like they shipped you someone else's order.

Personally,  I would email them again.  If they have time to ship every day then they should have time to answer customer inquiries IMHO!


----------



## Hinata (Apr 22, 2020)

They didn’t ship me someone else’s order bc all the FO I received was what I had ordered. And they have a lot of florals and baked goods option that I didn’t touch. They just forgot to ship 70% of my order. And somehow forgot to tighten the bottles so they don’t leak  Still didn’t hear back from them. I have 2 orders of soap to make before I leave for work at 6pm so gonna find him on FB when I get the time later. Do you know which account you messaged in the past. Today is just about over in terms of business hours and haven’t heard anything back yet... meow ...


----------



## math ace (May 13, 2020)

Here is my feedback on Maple Street Candle Company.

cucumber melon is a spot on dupe of BBW, but fades around 90 days.
Japanese Cherry blossom is spot on dupe of BBW and is scent is still sticking at 90 days.
Midsummer night is a good dupe of Yankee Candle and is still sticking at 90 days,

The following are 6 weeks old with good scent sticking:
MacIntosh Apple
Lemon Pound Cake (discolors to brown)
Gardenia Tuberos (discolors to a dark tan)
Bombshell
Sage Lemongrass
Strawberry Champange
Blue Raspberry Jolly rancher ( changing scent, losing some nuances)

That being said, I would NOT recommend this company!  They have no phone number.  Customer service is handled only through emails.  They do not list the IFRA information for all their scents.  When you contact them for the information, you do not get timely responses.  I usually have to make several requests over a few weeks before I get a response. When you do get a response, it may not include an answer to your inquiry.  This is the response I received last about the MUR for about 4 fragrances , " I have set a request for them to be added to the website".   That was over a month ago and no updates since.If you send a message to the gentleman that posts updates on their facebook page, you won't get a response.   To summarize, I could be happy with their fragrances, but the customer service ( or lack of it) will keep me from using them in the future.

Buyer Beware!


----------



## Hinata (May 17, 2020)

Maple Street Candle company Review:
I also agree with buyer beware.  I emailed several times about majority of my order missing and the FO I received had leaked.  I was unable to ever get it resolved and never received majority of my order.  I added them on FB and messaged someone there and I saw the message was read but never recieved a reply. On their webpage I saw another post from a customer who had the same exact issue as me!!   

Of the few products I received, the OOB smell was not impressive.  For example, I compared the candlescience Japanese cherry blossom between both companies and candlescience FO was way stronger and more complex.  I asked 5 other people and they all agreed that they wanted the candlescience Japanese cherry blossom for their body butter.  (It was a request by a family member and everyone happened to be over for dinner so everyone got to sniff both bottles)

A previous member mentioned that maple street FO smelled weak and watered down and I agree.  Compared to candlescience I was not impressed.  I won't not be buying from them again.  I made a complaint to my cc company after weeks of no resolution and they had refunded my $$.


----------

